
Gigapixel Image of Crowds at Trump Inauguration - mbgaxyz
http://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2017/01/politics/trump-inauguration-gigapixel/
======
theoneone
Just 2 or 3 where smiling. Time will tell if

~~~
tdkl
While this picture captures a single moment, you suggest people should have a
grin over the whole ceremony ?

I hope your logic process when choosing your voting preferences is more sound
that this statement.

------
basicplus2
No one is smiling

~~~
basicplus2
Ah.. it could be because it is cold.

